# Water consumption per day?



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

I find myself increasing the volume of water I intake daily. I am now to the point where I am drinking 1 gallon per day, accompanied by a vast number of pee time! I drink nothing but room temperature Nestle bottle water.

How much water do you all drink on a daily basis?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 15, 2011)

hatsuo said:


> I find myself increasing the volume of water I intake daily. I am now to the point where I am drinking 1 gallon per day, accompanied by a vast number of pee time! I drink nothing but room temperature Nestle bottle water.
> 
> How much water do you all drink on a daily basis?



See your doctor.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 15, 2011)

I drink about four of these a day.  It's somewhere between 16 - 20 oz.

I also prefer water at about room temp.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 15, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> See your doctor.



Alternatively, stop frequenting bodybuilding websites and forums that advocate a minimum of a gallon a day.


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

I just had a a complete check up/physical last month. Everything came out normal except Higher than normal blood pressure. Other than that Im pretty healthy! I try to stay active, I do a lot physical activity throughout the day.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 15, 2011)

I try for 3-4 32 oz cups a day.  I definitely make it on days I work out, and I slack a bit on in between days.  

I used to drink 2L of diet pepsi a day, and quit that cold turkey in January.  Since then I have been feeling so much better, and lost the taste for diet pepsi and soda altogether.


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 15, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Alternatively, stop frequenting bodybuilding websites and forums that advocate a minimum of a gallon a day.



I am not into bodybuilding, I am 5'9" 165 lbs. I just run everyday. I feel great after drinking that amount of water. Just seeing what everyone else drank. Or am I just wacko for drinking that much?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 15, 2011)

hatsuo said:


> I am not into bodybuilding, I am 5'9" 165 lbs. I just run everyday. I feel great after drinking that amount of water. Just seeing what everyone else drank. Or am I just wacko for drinking that much?


I work with a gal who used to drink two gallons a day. :wacko: We have her talked out of that now. She drinks a more reasonable amount these days. 

During the summer working outside doing fencing, moving animals, working on irrigation lines and such, I can easily put down a gallon of water/Gatorade in a day. For a normal day, I have found that somewhere around 96 ounces is may enough for me. I carry a Nalgene with me everywhere, if I drain it two and a half to three times a day, I am good. That includes during a workout at the gym for an hour every morning. 

This Mayo Clinic article is pretty good on the subject. 



> Every day you lose water through your breath, perspiration, urine and  bowel movements. For your body to function properly, you must replenish  its water supply by consuming beverages and foods that contain water.
> So how much water does the average, healthy adult living in a temperate  climate need? In general, doctors recommend 8 or 9 cups. Here are the  most common ways of calculating that amount:


Read the full article here.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 15, 2011)

Pupd?


----------



## Joe (Mar 16, 2011)

being on creatine... about a gal or so. pee breaks are the worst. i spend more time peeing than working


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

As long as you do not drink so much you become hyponatremic and create a perverse osmotic gradient which would cause you do die from cerebral edema


----------



## Asimurk (Mar 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> As long as you do not drink so much you become hyponatremic and create a perverse osmotic gradient which would cause you do die from cerebral edema



Low sodium in the blood stream can lead to brain swelling?  Neato!


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 17, 2011)

I drink about a gallon a day, give or take.  However I workout to failure nearly every day as well.  If you workout You'll need more water than what would considered "normal".  That much water on a sedentary lifestyle would definitely promote cerebral edema along with electrolyte imbalances.  Also working out vigorously and frequently you should be also increasing your appetite and taking vitamins and supplements as well which would make the intake of that much water a non-issue.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 17, 2011)

I cut out soda and juice recently, and have been getting the 2 for $2 nestle purelife liter bottles and usually go through them, maybe a little more, each day. So about 2L.

I don't pee that much though, twice a day maybe.


----------



## hatsuo (Mar 17, 2011)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> I drink about a gallon a day, give or take.  However I workout to failure nearly every day as well.  If you workout You'll need more water than what would considered "normal".  That much water on a sedentary lifestyle would definitely promote cerebral edema along with electrolyte imbalances.  Also working out vigorously and frequently you should be also increasing your appetite and taking vitamins and supplements as well which would make the intake of that much water a non-issue.



How long are your work outs?


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 17, 2011)

hatsuo said:


> How long are your work outs?



Anywhere from an hour to 2.  Usually involving weight training and triathlon training as well, depending on the day.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 21, 2011)

*Drink 'til you pee clear, almost.*

US Army study found water at 70 deg F is best, it doesn't quench thirst so fast you fail to drink enough yet it is palatable. I add a tiny pinch of bicarb (baking soda) to tap water for flavor and to help cut the slime that evaporating saliva as you mouth breathe leaves behind.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 21, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> US Army study found water at 70 deg F is best, it doesn't quench thirst so fast you fail to drink enough yet it is palatable. I add a tiny pinch of bicarb (baking soda) to tap water for flavor and to help cut the slime that evaporating saliva as you mouth breathe leaves behind.



Oh! I've got to try the bicarb thing! I don't like how my water tastes. 

As for the 70 degree thing, some of the best water I have ever tasted had to have been pushing 90 degrees. Funny how your perspective on what is good to drink changes depending on your situation. After speed hiking for hours in the east Texas summer on a backwoods rescue, that nalgege full of rather warm water is the most beautiful thing you have ever seen.


----------



## clibb (Mar 21, 2011)

hatsuo said:


> I am not into bodybuilding, I am 5'9" 165 lbs. I just run everyday. I feel great after drinking that amount of water. Just seeing what everyone else drank. Or am I just wacko for drinking that much?



Even when we were in hell week of hockey we never drank two gallons of water a day.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 21, 2011)

If my urine isn't clear, I drink more water.


----------



## fit4duty (Mar 21, 2011)

Clear isn't necessarily the best but you don't want to go below the third bar.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 21, 2011)

*Yeah, really clear can mean "Whoa, Hoss!".*

Too much can also theoretically mask myoglobinuria, epecially if folks aren't examining their urine, the latrine is poorly lit, etc. Hwoever, if you gotta have myo, it's better to flood those kidneys anyway.
Lightsandsiren...try freshly drawn well water in a galvanized or copper cup etc.   Mmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmm good.


----------



## Hal9000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Around two gallons per day.

Spend 12 hours per day with sodium bicarb.  Inhumane.


----------

